
Twitter: This game is bad for you - Aanok
http://shamusyoung.com/twentysidedtale/?p=41853
======
Aanok
"Twitter is a great place to talk about the lighter matters in life, but it’s
a terrible battleground for our culture wars. I’d even go so far as to say
that Twitter might be a contributing factor in why politics seems a more
rancorous now than it did a few years ago. I’m not saying everything is
Twitter’s fault. I’m just saying Twitter was gasoline on the fire."

